# ?????



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

about 1" long!

Another in the tank


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

For some weird reason I can't make my mind up on this one---And it should be simple stuff.....

I think I need a break from this comp today..


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

AKSkirmish said:


> For some weird reason I can't make my mind up on this one---And it should be simple stuff.....
> 
> I think I need a break from this comp today..


Whats your first thought??

They were sold as RB's..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

OPEFE.com
he's got good comparison pics


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Look like natts to me


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS (Aug 23, 2008)

might be reds. cant make up my mind either.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm saying Reds. Purely because they are the most widely available at that size and most common.
At that size they could be Terns but you would never know. But since its common to see reds that small I'd say reds lol


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Agree with Sheppard...they look like reds, and reds are pretty commonly sold real small like that


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

deffinatly rbp's


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

rhomkeeper said:


> deffinatly rbp's


K thanks....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sure look like little nattereri to me.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Eyes don't look right to be baby reds to me. They almost look like baby Pristobrycons to me.


----------

